# NABBA North -East Britain - Results



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

1st Timers

6th :- Shane John

5th :- Paul Brown

4th :- Chris Dyas

3rd :- Simon Hitch

2nd :- Heath Turton

1st :- Harvet Hitchinson

Junior U21

2nd :- Kevin Ulaya

1st :- Dale Wilson

Masters O40's

3rd :- John Osbourne

2nd :- Alan Sheldon

1st :- Ray Hart

Masters O50's

1st :- Jeff Pursglove

Novice

James Braddock

Kenny Alan

Andrew Withers

Carls Sutcliffe

4th :- Jonni Garnett

3rd :- Rob Clapham

2nd :- Craig Burnley

1st :- Paul Mason

Miss Toned Figure

3rd :- Hayley Tait

2nd :- Alicia Carrera

1st :- Andrea Felsted

Miss Yorkshire

2nd :- Alicia Carrera

1st :- Andrea Felsted

Mr Yorkshire

5th :- Jonni Garnett

4th :- Owen Crampton

3rd :- Pauls Ennis

2nd :- Ken "Ginner" Carter

1st :- Rob Clapham

Mr Class 4

5th :- Jonathan Shaw

4th :- Paul Robertshaw

3rd :- Chris Pike

2nd :- Paul Ennis

1st :- Ken "Ginner" Carter

Mr Class 3

1st :- Shane Copley

Mr Class 2

1st :- Craig Hill

Mr Class 1

4th :-Gary Hall

3rd :- Owen Crampton

2nd :- Gill Havenhand

1st :- Scott Heaton

Overall :- Scott Heaton


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Well done to everyone who competed. It was an awesome show. Great Competitors, great crowd and Great Guest stars too!!!


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

really good show and atmosphere..

well done to big shane for taking class3..

good to see you neil, and lee blyth... i had the honour of judging the show yesterday and enjoyed ever minute of it.. the guest stars were great, especially paul george, probably the most ripped guest spot ive ever seen..

well done once again to paul jeffries

steve


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I agree Steve mate, good to meet up with all the guys and Gals, Lee, Paul G, Shane etc!!

All star cast in the audience too, Ian Chambers, Bernie Cooper, Gary Lister, Dave Titterton, Rach (Obviously!!  )

And both guest stars went down a treat.....there musta still be 2 or 300 left in the audience for the overall as well, which is unusual as most peeple clear off to the curry house   And having the 4 class winners pose with the guests too was great. Something a bit different.

A great day, although very tiring, it was well worth it.

Had a ball!!!!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

me and the wife really enjoyed the show (my young lad actually enjoyed it too), some good competitors up there...

as is the trend... loads in first timers and novice.. not many in the mr's... which is a shame cos theres so many great physiques out there!

well done on your win shane (lol, only one in your class, you must have frightened them all away)... i know you werent happy with yourself as your saving yourself for the britain, am looking forward to seeing you on stage at 100% in southport mate!

there were also a few lads from shanes bodyworks gym competing who were impressive too, 1st and 2nd in the novice class stood out for me.. but there were a few more from that gym competing too.

was good seeing everyone, the guest stars were excellent.. especially Paul George who frightened a few people with his condition and detail! and a kick ass posing routine!

for me the only gripe i would have is how the competitors were kept backstage (and the next class brought out for comparisons) before being brought back on for the results.. am guessing this was done to try and speed up the running on the day, but for me it was a bit confusing (especially as some of the same guys were also coming out for the mr yorkshire class). not sure how the competitors felt this worked.. but personally id think you wouldnt want to go backstage and risk flattening out again...?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

morning everyone

hope everyone had a good day on sat really proud of all the lads who competed from bodyworks i know they all worked really hard. the 1st timers and novices are always big classes i thought that there would be some more juniors.

i agree with lee i dont think it was the best idea how competitors were kept back stage all that time. however it was really good seeing the class winners and nana and paul come into thr crowd something a bit different.

xx


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

welll i was there-

didnt see no bugger i knew tho 

couldnt beleive how many peeps left halfway thru...

(lol in between most groups......out front i couldnt beleive how many smokers there were who trained )

learnt alot on saturday...

and also felt very fat and small!

i got some good footage of paul and BW`s doing they`re thang and with permission will be you tubed for you all to see 

got a couple of coool as fcuk tshirts too 

(i`ll put a pic in me journal hahahahaha)

you can only learn so much on the internet.....


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

crazycal1 said:


> and also felt very fat and small!


you and me both mate lol

i believe T was kind enough to catch me on cam at one point... great! haha


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

LeeB said:


> for me the only gripe i would have is how the competitors were kept backstage (and the next class brought out for comparisons) before being brought back on for the results.. am guessing this was done to try and speed up the running on the day, but for me it was a bit confusing (especially as some of the same guys were also coming out for the mr yorkshire class). not sure how the competitors felt this worked.. but personally id think you wouldnt want to go backstage and risk flattening out again...?


This was done so the adjudicators could add up the scores. I agree, it probably would have been better to just have the posedown last an extra minute or so but it was outta my hands.


----------



## Shredded (Mar 8, 2006)

Apologies that this has taken so long....time goes to pot in dieting mode as you all know.

I would just say thanks to Paul Jeffries, Neil R and everyone involved at the NABBA NE show last weekend. Both Tan and myself had a great time. We were well looked after and made to feel at home by everyone. It was the first time I've been on stage in a year and also the first time that I have guest posed for NABBA so I was pretty nervous. The great response from everyone has been fantastic. Its really inspired me for the upcoming shows that I'm guesting at in Southport and Hartlepool.

It was also nice to catch up with people even though I didn't get to chat with some of you as much as I would have liked to. So next time you see me out and about give me a nudge.

main


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

It was OUR pleasure mate!! You and Nana were the consumate professionals and the crowd loved every second of it...plus Nana was so chuffed to be on the same stage as you....

I've always been a believer in having 'home-grown' talent for guest spots instead of people from overseas who just seem to be let downs, certain Germans & auzzies etc etc

Hope you egt the same reception at your other spots, you deserve it!!


----------

